# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  opuchlizna szyi oraz okolic obojczyka

## 321-Jacek-123

Witam wszystkich forumowiczów. Potrzebuję Waszej rady. Mój Tata (60 lat) od około 3 lat ma obrzęk szyi. Dokładniej rzecz ujmując dotyczy to podbródka, okolic węzłów chłonnych, a także części szyi powyżej obojczyka. Obrzęki zdarzają się także w obrębie ślinianek. Czasami owy obrzęk jest mniejszy czasami większy. Wiem również, że często boli go cała szyja i jest mu duszno. Przy połykaniu raczej nie boli, ale od czasu do czasu zbierała mu się flegma. Ponadto od około roku jest bledszy, natomiast nie chudnie, a wręcz przeciwnie, ostatnimi czasy nawet mu się przytyło. Należy również dodać, że ta niemiła przygodę zaczęła się około 3 lata temu po bardzo forsującej pracy fizycznej w ogrodzie. Od tej pory po każdym większym wysiłku fizycznym obrzęk nasila się. Co więcej nie jest już tak witalny i pełen energii jak był wcześniej. Zdarza się, że czasami kiedy ból jest silniejszy nie jest w stanie do końca obrócić głowy. Koniecznie muszę również wspomnieć o dolegliwości związanej z kręgosłupem. Mianowicie, w wyniku ciężkiej pracy w latach młodzieńczych, ma On niesamowicie zniszczony kręgosłup. Od kiedy tylko pamiętam zawsze miał z nim problem. Dzisiaj nie jest w stanie dłużej usiedzieć w jednym miejscu, gdyż po kilku minutach czuje ogromny ból. Występuje również nadmierne pocenie. Niektórzy lekarze mówią, że powyższy problem jest właśnie związany z kwestią kręgosłupa i że promieniuje powodując opuchliznę na szyi, a tym samym jej ból. Około dwóch lat temu została u Niego stwierdzona mononukleoza, więc objawy by się zgadzały, domniemam natomiast, że aż tak długi czas nie mają prawa się utrzymywać. Co więcej przyczyny można się również doszukiwać w stresogennym środowisku pracy, gdzie całe dnie spędza się za biurkiem z wątpliwą atmosferą. Reasumując zaliczyliśmy już dziesiątki lekarzy różnej profesji, od kardiologa przez onkologa, lekarza rodzinnego, neurologa po ortopedę. Nikt nic nie pomógł, pomimo, że korzystaliśmy zarówno z publicznej jak i prywatnej opieki medycznej w różnych miejscach, czasami kilkakrotnie u tego samego specjalisty.Tata miał również robiony tomograf, rezonans, badania krwi i inne. Wszystkie wychodziły dobrze. Za wszelka pomoc, sugestie, podpowiedzi serdecznie dziękuję. Pozdrawiam.Jacek.

----------


## gamewial

Nie przypuszczam że można żyć 3 lata z nowotworem a już napewno nie z chłoniakiem. Nowotwory układu chłonnego zabijają bez leczenia w 6-8 miesięcy. Problem nie leży najprawdopodobniej w nowotworze.
Pozdrawiam!!!!

----------


## 321-Jacek-123

Rozumiem, mam nadzieje ze to nic powaznego. Dziwny jest jednak fakt ze lekarze wielu specjalizacji nie sa w stanie stwierdzic co moze byc przyczyna...i trwa to juz trzy lata. Dziekuje bardzo za odpowiedz i pozdrawiam.

----------


## gamewial

Może trzeba by się wybrać do endokrynologa to mogą być problemy hormonalne.

----------


## 321-Jacek-123

No właśnie byliśmy już u trzech różnych endokrynologów i żadnych konkretów...jednak mimo wszystko jest zapisany do czwartego na najbliższy tydzień. Dziękuje za odpowiedź i pozdrawiam.

----------


## nnn123

ACTH i kortyzol były sprawdzane? Usg j. brzusznej?

----------

